# Extand a student visa



## Celine (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, 

I am on a student exchange program but due to my home university being very strict and I don 't think they will allow me to graduate after my exchange, I am considering enrolling and paying the full fees and start university in February 2016. My visa is due to expire end of August 2016. I will be applying for temporary residency before it expires (Defacto visa). 

Will a bridging visa allow me to finish my semester at my university or will I need to extend my visa?

Thank you for your help.
Celine


----------

